
The social intelligence hypothesis  - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/rn/scienceshow/stories/2007/1846476.htm#transcript
======
bootload
Basic science explanation of the 'social intelligence hypothesis'
(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machiavellian_intelligence) ~ theorises why
human brains increased in size? Could it be to understand, get along with each
other. Why is social intelligence so important in groups?

It's a good read because it may have implications/insights for the social
software explosion going on written/designed by programmers/hackers with
slightly *warped* (in a good way) social intelligence.

